# Expensive Board, Crappy Riding



## neachdainn (Dec 8, 2012)

At the end of the day, he rides. And he enjoys it, right?

So who cares what other people think?

People just need to stop caring about other people's opinions, and just do things for their own enjoyment. He's stoked on the board? Good, i would be too.

Now shut up and ride


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

KentoBento said:


> Not to be a board whore or a fashionista, but what do you guys think of beginners~intermediate guys having expensive gear? Common sense says that if you see a kid with a permit go to his ferrari, you immediately hate him, but does that extend to snowboarding? The reason asking is that my friend, Will, got a raise and he's mad stoked to get a Burton Custom X but he isn't all that great, he can carve and stuff but he is a but awkward on the board, it's like he didn't get the basics down before moving on. I don't know what to think about that, I'm chill with him but will shredders be like "that rich fuck can't even ride" when they see him scorpion down a green?


Nope. Nobody cares. Except rich kids that can't ride. I have somewhat expensive gear and I fairly well suck and nobody gives me shit. Unless they do it after I ride away, in which case it didn't happen.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

If I saw someone scorpion on a green, I'd ask the dude if he was alright and maybe help him up. I wouldn't give two fucks about what kind of board he was on and certainly wouldn't judge him as a poseur. Poseurs are the people who would waste their precious time on the slope worrying about such bullshit things like that.


----------



## neachdainn (Dec 8, 2012)

trapper said:


> If I saw someone scorpion on a green, I'd ask the dude if he was alright and maybe help him up. I wouldn't give two fucks about what kind of board he was on and certainly wouldn't judge him as a poseur. Poseurs are the people who would waste their precious time on the slope worrying about such bullshit things like that.


And people who care if their entire set of gear is colour coordinated... :dizzy:


----------



## Zedekias (Oct 31, 2013)

I've wondered if people will think the same of me this season. I've ridden probably 8 times over 10 years so I was never able to progress as much as I would have liked. But I finally moved near some mountains and I didn't want to bother with renting or buying a board that I'd want to upgrade next season. 

So I bought a Proto HDX (this forums most hated and beloved board), some cartels and burton raptors. 

It's probably a bit much for me, but who cares? I plan to be on the mountain as much as possible to take advantage of it all. If anything it might just take me a little longer to get used to the board then some people.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Zedekias said:


> I've wondered if people will think the same of me this season. I've ridden probably 8 times over 10 years so I was never able to progress as much as I would have liked. But I finally moved near some mountains and I didn't want to bother with renting or buying a board that I'd want to upgrade next season.
> 
> So I bought a Proto HDX (this forums most hated and beloved board), some cartels and burton raptors.
> 
> It's probably a bit much for me, but who cares? I plan to be on the mountain as much as possible to take advantage of it all. If anything it might just take me a little longer to get used to the board then some people.


Seriously nobody will care, and if they do who gives a fuck. Put your headphones on and fucking ride. I'm not very good but I have good gear, if someone doesn't like it they can suck my dick. Bitches.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Nobody cares. 

I hate when I overhear people say that. My buddy sucks at riding and has all new fancy gear. He makes 150-180K a year and I got him to go last year, he loved it. 

It's such a fraction of his budget why the fuck not buy new stuff? He's worked for everything he has, let the haters hate. Broke ass ski bums just need to feel like they're hardcore and better than everyone.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

the right good setup migh tjust help one progress faster


----------



## ad911001 (Nov 10, 2013)




----------



## neachdainn (Dec 8, 2012)

ad911001 said:


> hater's gonna hate!


... Lovers gonna love
I don't even want..
None of the above..

I wanna piss on you... :wavetowel2:


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

KentoBento said:


> Not to be a board whore or a fashionista, but what do you guys think of beginners~intermediate guys having expensive gear? Common sense says that if you see a kid with a permit go to his ferrari, you immediately hate him, but does that extend to snowboarding? The reason asking is that my friend, Will, got a raise and he's mad stoked to get a Burton Custom X but he isn't all that great, he can carve and stuff but he is a but awkward on the board, it's like he didn't get the basics down before moving on. I don't know what to think about that, I'm chill with him but will shredders be like "that rich fuck can't even ride" when they see him scorpion down a green?


Jealousy is such an ugly trait..


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

The Deacon said:


> Nope. Nobody cares. Except rich kids that can't ride. I have somewhat expensive gear and I fairly well suck and nobody gives me shit. Unless they do it after I ride away, in which case it didn't happen.


That...



trapper said:


> If I saw someone scorpion on a green, I'd ask the dude if he was alright and maybe help him up. I wouldn't give two fucks about what kind of board he was on and certainly wouldn't judge him as a poseur. Poseurs are the people who would waste their precious time on the slope worrying about such bullshit things like that.


...and that.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

neachdainn said:


> And people who care if their entire set of gear is colour coordinated... :dizzy:


Ridiculous! Everybody knows that you got to have at least one piece of contrasting gear...


----------



## ad911001 (Nov 10, 2013)

neachdainn said:


> And people who care if their entire set of gear is colour coordinated... :dizzy:





hktrdr said:


> Ridiculous! Everybody knows that you got to have at least one piece of contrasting gear...


real talk... saying something like that sounds very similar as someone being butt hurt if a kid has top of line the gear.


if they're having fun and not hurting anyone, give er b'y!


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

KentoBento said:


> Not to be a board whore or a fashionista, but what do you guys think of beginners~intermediate guys having expensive gear? Common sense says that if you see a kid with a permit go to his ferrari, you immediately hate him, but does that extend to snowboarding? The reason asking is that my friend, Will, got a raise and he's mad stoked to get a Burton Custom X but he isn't all that great, he can carve and stuff but he is a but awkward on the board, it's like he didn't get the basics down before moving on. I don't know what to think about that, I'm chill with him but will shredders be like "that rich fuck can't even ride" when they see him scorpion down a green?


Nothing wrong with that. He'll become a disciplined rider and learn good edge control.


----------



## neachdainn (Dec 8, 2012)

ad911001 said:


> real talk... saying something like that sounds very similar as someone being butt hurt if a kid has top of line the gear.
> 
> 
> if they're having fun and not hurting anyone, give er b'y!


whoosh 

internet sarcasm is an elusive beast..

now whad'ya looking' at me wit dat cod face fer, b'ye?


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

KentoBento said:


> Not to be a board whore or a fashionista, but what do you guys think of beginners~intermediate guys having expensive gear? Common sense says that if you see a kid with a permit go to his ferrari, you immediately hate him, but does that extend to snowboarding? The reason asking is that my friend, Will, got a raise and he's mad stoked to get a Burton Custom X but he isn't all that great, he can carve and stuff but he is a but awkward on the board, it's like he didn't get the basics down before moving on. I don't know what to think about that, I'm chill with him but will shredders be like "that rich fuck can't even ride" when they see him scorpion down a green?


This happens often in the horse world. People with little skill or experience but deep pockets will buy very highly trained and expensive horses, thinking if they buy the best they'll be the best riders. Not exactly the case. 

Perhaps it's jealousy for some that _they_ can't have/afford such a horse. If anything, I see it as wasting the horse's talent and potential a bit. I know I've seen horse/rider combinations like that and thought, "Man, what that horse and I could do together..."

So I wonder if it's the same thought on the hill when a more experienced rider sees a less experienced rider with better gear than their own. As in, "Man, what that board and I could do together..."


----------



## ad911001 (Nov 10, 2013)

neachdainn said:


> whoosh
> 
> internet sarcasm is an elusive beast..
> 
> now whad'ya looking' at me wit dat cod face fer, b'ye?


hahaha i guess so!ccasion14:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Now if that same kid on the top of the line board was nailing a swedish ski instructor and driving a Ferrari.... 

Under those circumstances, it may matter enough to start a thread asking about caring about it. To which, the answer would still be: nope. Nobody cares.


----------



## ad911001 (Nov 10, 2013)

F1EA said:


> Now if that same kid on the top of the line board was *nailing a swedish ski instructo*r and driving a Ferrari....
> 
> Under those circumstances, it may matter enough to start a thread asking about caring about it. To which, the answer would still be: nope. Nobody cares.


This crosses the line...


----------



## KentoBento (Sep 8, 2013)

oh cool, thanks for the opinions and the suggestions, Now I'll confidently watch Will eat shit on green runs.


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

So a beginner should only ride a beginner tagged board?

I bet that beginners riding beginner boards (shit rentals) is the single biggest reason they try boarding once and quit. True story: friend rented a board a couple of years ago. 4 days later and he was struggling to stay standing because the bindings were such crap that he was catching an edge every few minutes, alternating with the board sliding out from under him. Went home with shin bruises from the poorly made boots. Bought a well used but quality all mountain board, decent bindings, and comfy boots. He was linking turns the next day.

Point is, buy good, or at least decent, shit and your learning curve is much much better.

Anyone who judges, or even bothers to figure out what the newbie rider on a green is riding, can suck it.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

If he has the money for expensive gear then he might wanna invest in a lesson or two. He can tell them his skill level and what he is having trouble with and really gain from the critique and advise. Then you both can ride at equal paces. He needs to break his bad habits. 

And no one gives a crap about someone else's gear. Unless they are douche bags themselves.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

KentoBento said:


> oh cool, thanks for the opinions and the suggestions, Now I'll confidently watch Will eat shit on green runs.


Nah. You can just ask him if i can borrow his Ferrari. And girlfriend.
Plus let us know when he decides to sell his board on Craiglist.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

I wouldnt say a GD word... 

What REALLY pisses me off is seeing someone with just crap gear tearing it up more than me! hahaha


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Perhaps the only one who cares, is yourself...giving yourself a good ass kicking by that brand new performance board that is taking you for a ride. The rest of us will be enjoying the spectacular yard sales...taking bets if you will be doing the walk of shame, calling in the bucket or claiming dibs on the practically new and hardly ridden board ur selling for cheap. However if you get up and continue to huck yourself down the hill...we'll probably buy you a beer and tell you that it gets better and to hang in there.


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

having fun is all that matters


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

If you can tell some noob's board is too good for them... you're not going fast enough. 

(ok i'm done now)


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

KentoBento said:


> .....he isn't all that great, he can carve and stuff but he is a but awkward on the board, it's like he didn't get the basics down before moving on. I don't know what to think about that, I'm chill with him but will shredders be like "that rich fuck can't even ride" when they see him scorpion down a green?


If the boards a bit advanced for him, it might kick his ass for a while. But if he's as stoked as you say and is committed to learn to ride it? Properly? He will probably end up a better rider in the long run!

....ride with him, teach him what you can and have a blast!!!! Ignore the
asshats! They're r DB's everywhere and it's a waste of precious ride time to care about the opinions of retards! :thumbsup:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Honestly I could give two fucks about the gear. What I hate more than anything is someone being suckered into something beyond their riding ability because the sales person wanted to make a higher commission or the shop wanted to sell something that costs more to someone that knows less. 

I'll be honest do most people need a high end board? NO. There's a reason some of the best boards I ride year after year are in the sub 399 price range. 

What people need is what suits their needs, everyone's needs are different. That doesn't necessarily mean that the guy that's ridden 7 times in his life should go out and buy a T. Rice HP or something like that. This fear of "out growing" a board after one season is kind of silly. 

Man I miss the 90's when shit was a little more black and white.


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

In the 20+ years I've been riding the only time I pay attention to someone else is if they do something awesome or eat shit or I hafta dodge them usually a ski'er or small children... The only time I ever worry about people watching me is when I get the super baked paranoia's but thats just from smoking too much weeds... Otherwise I'm just in my happy snowboard bubble doing my thang with a big shit eatin grin of happy happy joy joy snowboarding fun time... oh and lastly I do notice the occasional talented snow bunny sexies but thats when my penis radar takes over... So bottom line I dont think I've ever even noticed what other people have cause I got more important shit to do...


----------



## FR4NKY (Oct 30, 2013)

Doesn't matter what he has. He might even surprise you and be better than you anticipate.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

If he hasn't bought it yet and he is doing research, I would tell him, as a friend giving advice, that it's actually harder to learn on a high performance board. You can get a cheap mid-range all around board, you'll progress faster, and the board will still be plenty useful when you do get the skills. Then since you didn't spend a lot on it, you can be stoked next season to buy a new board then and not feel bad about it. Otherwise, you'll have this expensive board kicking your ass all season, frustrating you while you're trying to learn. It should sound closer to that than "you're not even good enough to deserve that board".

But if he doesn't care what you say, don't bother shitting on his purchase. At least it will get him excited about riding.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Banjo said:


> What REALLY pisses me off is seeing someone with just crap gear tearing it up more than me! hahaha


^ This! Damn people with their damn talent


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

All things being equal, the dude on the Proto will progress faster and have a lot more fun than the guy on the Custom X. That's the only thing that would worry me - who gives a fuck what other people think.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Man I miss the 90's when shit was k2 Clickers and mandatory leashes and ski or carhartt outerwear.


addendum.....


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Snow Hound said:


> All things being equal, the dude on the Proto will progress faster and have a lot more fun than the guy on the Custom X.


wrong



Snow Hound said:


> All things being equal, the dude who rides more will progress faster and have a lot more fun.


right


----------



## Zedekias (Oct 31, 2013)

Snow Hound said:


> All things being equal, the dude on the Proto will progress faster and have a lot more fun than the guy on the Custom X. That's the only thing that would worry me - who gives a fuck what other people think.


Why do you say that? I would be lying if I said I wasn't worried about riding the Proto as a beginner. I'm not a complete beginner, but I wouldn't classify myself as intermediate.


----------



## Beeb (Mar 13, 2012)

Zedekias - I went from jib stick to proto CT as a beginner. There was a learning curve, but after a few runs it was fine. I wouldn't worry about that too much  If you got the basics down and you're happy staying on the edges (which it seems to love) you'll be fine. Grats on the new gear, you're going to freaking love it. Maybe get the base bevel set to 1degree rather than the .5 default (used to be 0 degree base) if you find it catchy. Helped me loads.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Make sure your buddy has boots that fit well, nothing wrong with a high end board but good boot fit is more important than the board.


----------



## Zedekias (Oct 31, 2013)

Beeb said:


> Zedekias - I went from jib stick to proto CT as a beginner. There was a learning curve, but after a few runs it was fine. I wouldn't worry about that too much  If you got the basics down and you're happy staying on the edges (which it seems to love) you'll be fine. Grats on the new gear, you're going to freaking love it. Maybe get the base bevel set to 1degree rather than the .5 default (used to be 0 degree base) if you find it catchy. Helped me loads.


Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

neachdainn said:


> And people who care if their entire set of gear is colour coordinated... :dizzy:


Ouch! ^^

...THAT'S *NOT* THE SAME THING!!!!1



BurtonAvenger said:


> Man I miss the 90's when shit was a little more black and white.


I miss the 80s when you had to choose between synthipop and heavy metal.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Man I miss the 90's when shit was a little more black and white.


you mean, when buying a set up took <10 minutes? 

* Hi, I want to snowboard 
- Ok. We have two boards. Which one you want?
* Uhm… no idea
- Uhm… what size skis you have?
* 160cm…
- Ok, then this one. We have two bindings. You want alpine or soft?
* Uhm… soft?
- Ok, here you go. Have fun.
* Uhm… ok, great.

I'm pretty glad the selection here now is bigger - although overwhelming :laugh:


----------



## FreeBird (Nov 25, 2012)

Anticrobotic said:


> Ouch! ^^
> 
> ...THAT'S *NOT* THE SAME THING!!!!1
> 
> ...



Yeah, but what did you choose? :laugh:


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

FreeBird said:


> Yeah, but what did you choose? :laugh:


Depended on what I had to answer to avoid a beating.

Nowadays? Anaal Nathrakh all the way baby!


----------



## shelbybeck (Feb 27, 2011)

in the end it's really you vs. you


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Nobody cares what he rides. My question is what's your definition of a carve? If your friend is awkward on the board and doing scorpions on the bunny hill I find it hard to believe he's laying down carves.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

shelbybeck said:


> in the end it's really you vs. you


and that:thumbsup:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

wow 5 pages overnight, you know it's a winner

i prefer semi-expensive board, semi-crappy riding.


----------



## KentoBento (Sep 8, 2013)

BoardWalk said:


> Nobody cares what he rides. My question is what's your definition of a carve? If your friend is awkward on the board and doing scorpions on the bunny hill I find it hard to believe he's laying down carves.


He learned how to carve (I use the term loosely) but as he transfers, he catches an edge or just doesn't get his back foot up enough and reverse scorpion (?).


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

KentoBento said:


> He learned how to carve (I use the term loosely) but as he transfers, he catches an edge or just doesn't get his back foot up enough and *reverse scorpion *(?).


are you sure its a REVERSE?

not hardway?

or switch?

or backside?

damn, ouch.


----------



## KentoBento (Sep 8, 2013)

First, I know this guy from my childhood and I myself don't think that I judge him (maybe a bit jealous)

Second, He is THINKING about buying the Custom X

Third, He is upgrading from a Burton Bullet, so he has decent gear to learn and still learn on


----------



## KentoBento (Sep 8, 2013)

He is sooo close too, like if he can get the easy basics down, he has the confidence for big stuff and I'm sure he'll be better than me any day


----------



## KentoBento (Sep 8, 2013)

jtg said:


> If he hasn't bought it yet and he is doing research, I would tell him, as a friend giving advice, that it's actually harder to learn on a high performance board. You can get a cheap mid-range all around board, you'll progress faster, and the board will still be plenty useful when you do get the skills. Then since you didn't spend a lot on it, you can be stoked next season to buy a new board then and not feel bad about it. Otherwise, you'll have this expensive board kicking your ass all season, frustrating you while you're trying to learn. It should sound closer to that than "you're not even good enough to deserve that board".
> 
> But if he doesn't care what you say, don't bother shitting on his purchase. At least it will get him excited about riding.


got it, thx


----------



## KentoBento (Sep 8, 2013)

It might be switch backside 270 out, I'm not sure...


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Ugh... Don't mention reverse scorpoin... bad memories. Cought a bad one only some months after rupturing two discs in the neck, completely unprepared, heard the neck creaking despite wearing a neck support collar at the landing, thinking "k, now its done". 
Brrrr... Me very afraid of reverse falls... uuugh... :blink:


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

A custon x will eat him alive, if that's what he wants the shop is going to sell it to him and he will suffer. one other thing not previousle mentioned, is that riding a stiff, fast advaced board before having basic skills is a good way to develop bad habits as he learns to just survive it.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

I don't worry about it. Yeah I have an expensive setup, but damned if my feet aren't comfortable. Worth it lol


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

Who gives a fuck what kind of gear someone has? Given how cheap snowboarding gear is compared to other hobbies I don't see how anyone would have an issue with a begginer having nice stuff. If you really enjoy it, and plan on progressing, why not buy gear that you will eventually grow into instead of buying beginner gear and then having to buy all new advanced gear later. If anything I'd say your friend is smart, and will save money in the long run if he sticks with snowboarding. If he quits after a year, then he wasted more money than he needed too, but maybe you could buy his lightly used gear off him for cheap?


----------



## FreeBird (Nov 25, 2012)

Anticrobotic said:


> Depended on what I had to answer to avoid a beating.
> 
> Nowadays? Anaal Nathrakh all the way baby!


Nice, that`s some brutal stuff haha. The Vanitas album is Kickass!


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Did you see this thread? Might be worth mentioning to your friend, even though you said he can ride (albeit without the basics nailed):

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/102985-might-replace-skate-banana-all-mt.html


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

EatRideSleep said:


> Did you see this thread? Might be worth mentioning to your friend, even though you said he can ride (albeit without the basics nailed):
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/102985-might-replace-skate-banana-all-mt.html


Nooooooooooooo


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Lamps said:


> Nooooooooooooo


To which part? My point was re the too-soon Custom X purchase and the mention of it kicking his ass in that thread, nothing more.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

EatRideSleep said:


> To which part? My point was re the too-soon Custom X purchase and the mention of it kicking his ass in that thread, nothing more.


I think that the whole board too much for you thing is overrated, at most a day or two of tough sledding and then the discipline will set in in term of edge control, shouldn't dumb it down.


----------



## EastCoastChris (Feb 24, 2013)

Fact: Its always easier to spend someone else's money. 

I remember when I spent a bunch of money that I earned through MY work to buy MY dog that I love cancer treatments. I head from a a gazillion people in my family about staving kids in Africa and people in the US without health insurance and all kinds of shit I don't care about because they had nothing to do with MY dog. 

Same thing with your gear. Its YOUR gear. The only people that get to say shit about it is the person that paid for it - namely YOU.


----------



## EastCoastChris (Feb 24, 2013)

THIS. Its a snowboard. You aren't trading in your Cessna and buying an F-16.



Lamps said:


> I think that the whole board too much for you thing is overrated, at most a day or two of tough sledding and then the discipline will set in in term of edge control, shouldn't dumb it down.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

We all learned on stiff planks in the 90's before youtube, and before snowboarding lessons where common... What else has changed since then?


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

ItchEtrigR said:


> We all learned on stiff planks in the 90's before youtube, and before snowboarding lessons where common... What else has changed since then?


The new generation of kids these days are soft like little bunnies they dont admit they suck at anything they just blame the equipment cause its easier that way...


----------



## EastCoastChris (Feb 24, 2013)

This pertains to kids of all generations. We all ran out and bought the first gen cap construction when that came out because we thought it would make us all shred-tastic. 

Youth is wasted on the young. 

Kids making fun of your "nice" snowboard gear has been around since the 90s and will continue until the end of planet earth. "Hey man, learn to ride before you buy a Brushie!" I have friends that even yelled this people from the lift when we were 15. 



MrKrinkle said:


> The new generation of kids these days are soft like little bunnies they dont admit they suck at anything they just blame the equipment cause its easier that way...


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

EastCoastChris said:


> This pertains to kids of all generations. We all ran out and bought the first gen cap construction when that came out because we thought it would make us all shred-tastic.
> 
> Youth is wasted on the young.
> 
> Kids making fun of your "nice" snowboard gear has been around since the 90s and will continue until the end of planet earth. "Hey man, learn to ride before you buy a Brushie!" I have friends that even yelled this people from the lift when we were 15.


What's a brushie?


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Lamps said:


> I think that the whole board too much for you thing is overrated, at most a day or two of tough sledding and then the discipline will set in in term of edge control, shouldn't dumb it down.


Ah, gotcha. Although my take from the OP's concern was about his friend eating shit/not eating shit and on such a board.

I picked up a B Pro after a bit of a hiatus and decided to take it out first time with herniated lumbar discs. Didn't dumb it down at all for myself ha (not advising it as the best course of action however...disc issues suck).



ItchEtrigR said:


> We all learned on stiff planks in the 90's before youtube, and before snowboarding lessons where common... What else has changed since then?


Ha, yes. Still have my first board, stiff plank of the 90's.



MrKrinkle said:


> The new generation of kids these days are soft like little bunnies they dont admit they suck at anything they just blame the equipment cause its easier that way...


Indeed. Soft little entitled bunnies.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

The Deacon said:


> What's a brushie?


Jeff Brushie- a burton promodel from the golden days of the sport. The one that stands out in my mind is a white base with fish skeleton and a block top sheet with hook and trout


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

bseracka said:


> Jeff Brushie- a burton promodel from the golden days of the sport. The one that stands out in my mind is a white base with fish skeleton and a block top sheet with hook and trout
> 
> View attachment 30169


That's a fucking rad board, I want one.


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

bseracka said:


> Jeff Brushie- a burton promodel from the golden days of the sport. The one that stands out in my mind is a white base with fish skeleton and a block top sheet with hook and trout
> 
> View attachment 30169


I remember that board... that was a fun board


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

bseracka said:


> Jeff Brushie- a burton promodel from the golden days of the sport. The one that stands out in my mind is a white base with fish skeleton and a block top sheet with hook and trout
> 
> View attachment 30169


I've seen that board before. Can't remember where. I didn't board in HS, shit was too expensive, I had no idea what I was missing.


----------



## ken35 (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm still learning but due to my location and size I had to buy a higher end board than I would otherwise. But my hope is that it will also last me longer because it is a higher end board.


----------



## EastCoastChris (Feb 24, 2013)

I demo'd the one with the little graffiti saggy pants dude. It was metallic green and a sick ride. It was also $580 if I remember correctly.

Dude I just sound old right there. Shit..I am gonna crawl in a corner and have a midlife crisis now.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I do get annoyed at people who have brand new matching gear and a new top of the line deck and have no idea how to snowboard. That guy usually is more interested in the image rather than the fun, and would blame the board for his level of suck.

It took me at least 3 or 4 years of snowboarding before I was able to afford a used board and it was a piece of shit but I still loved it. An old chopped down Kemper with the binding you screw into the board before inserts and base plate disks were standard. It was also set up for regular and the place wanted to charge me $25 to drill new holes for goofy stance after I just paid them $250 for the board, told them to fuck right off. Ended up making due by finding some holes that matched up as close as possible to my stance, angles were fucked, nothing was centered, Sorels were the boots, pants were my dads old army snow pants, total ghetto setup, but it didn't stop me from having an awesome time on the hills.

So yeah, fuck those guys who can't ride but have the best gear.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

EastCoastChris said:


> I demo'd the one with the little graffiti saggy pants dude. It was metallic green and a sick ride. It was also $580 if I remember correctly.
> 
> Dude I just sound right there. Shit..I am gonna crawl in a corner and have a midlife crisis now.


The Salasnek? My all time favorite graphic.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Honestly bad kids with nice equipment will always get hated on because they aren't putting the gear to max potential. I just like to make fun of those people who suck and have the nicest shit simply because im jealous.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

blunted_nose said:


> *Honestly bad kids with nice equipment will always get hated on because they aren't putting the gear to max potential*. I just like to make fun of those people who suck and have the nicest shit simply because im jealous.


Pot. Kettle. Black.


----------



## EastCoastChris (Feb 24, 2013)

I was thinking this one http://www.burtonvault.com/burton/1994/Brushie/1994_Brushie__1864.jpg

But that SIMS has a similar graphic. Sweet!


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

freshy said:


> I do get annoyed at people who have brand new matching gear and a new top of the line deck and have no idea how to snowboard. _*That guy usually is more interested in the image rather than the fun, and would blame the board for his level of suck.*_
> 
> _(snipped out some sob story about riding on cheap gear here)_
> 
> So yeah, fuck those guys who can't ride but have the best gear.


For every poser that fits the highlighted bit above (obsessed with image etc) there's 50 guys out there who don't have any sort of image issues and just bought good stuff, and don't even think about it, they're just riding and having a good time, and it fits their budget. I think the true test is to ask whether they'd be riding the same stuff if they were the only rider on the planet, and I'd guess that most of us intermediate level riders out there who have high end gear would still have it even if we never saw another person on the hill or in the resort.

I will say that it pisses me off, this attitude that you need to have mad skills to have high end stuff, and if you're not on the pro tour you shouldn't buy that high end board or should shiver in the cold cause you're not good enough to wear an AK jacket. In most cases (barring a few very specialized items, e.g super expensive carving boards) pretty much any rider benefits from high end gear, from clothes to bindings to boards, whether it fits your budget is a personal decision, not up to somebody else on the hill. 

Anyways when I saw the first post I told myself not to get caught out by the haters but I failed, so there's my rant.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

One of the things I like about my new primary stick is that it's almost a completely white topsheet, with a black base and no one seems to know what it is or cares and that's just how I like it


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

So if I buy a last year $469 retail ak jacket for $166 on closeout, and I suck at riding, am I a poser? Should I have bought the current year nearly non waterproof $199 jacket instead so no one on the hill will think I'm wanting to be all matchy and Shaun white?

Are boots/bindings/board any different? All of my shit was purchased at least 40% off, which means I paid less than the new cost of the intermediate shit that I don't like. Now what? I suck, I ride expensive looking shit,but I'm a good shopper. How is that wrong?

Haters gonna hate. Potatoes gonna potate. (My kid said that the other day, thought it fit here :laugh


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Lamps said:


> For every poser that fits the highlighted bit above (obsessed with image etc) there's 50 guys out there who don't have any sort of image issues and just bought good stuff, and don't even think about it, they're just riding and having a good time, and it fits their budget. I think the true test is to ask whether they'd be riding the same stuff if they were the only rider on the planet, and I'd guess that most of us intermediate level riders out there who have high end gear would still have it even if we never saw another person on the hill or in the resort.
> 
> I will say that it pisses me off, this attitude that you need to have mad skills to have high end stuff, and if you're not on the pro tour you shouldn't buy that high end board or should shiver in the cold cause you're not good enough to wear an AK jacket. In most cases (barring a few very specialized items, e.g super expensive carving boards) pretty much any rider benefits from high end gear, from clothes to bindings to boards, whether it fits your budget is a personal decision, not up to somebody else on the hill.
> 
> Anyways when I saw the first post I told myself not to get caught out by the haters but I failed, so there's my rant.


I dident mean what you interupted. Being a beginner with good gear is fine by me if there out there having fun. I've known people who act like they are pros and make fun of people learning or people with outdated gear. But when riding with them they are full of excuses why they can't ride that day when it's obvious they can barely even get down the hill. I've known people who lived at the hill for a season and were still not able to link turns at the end of it, but on the last day before they head home dye their hair crazy so they can brag to their friends about their coolness being a snowboarder.
I couldent care less about what people wear or their ability level. But when you have all this nice shit mom and dad bough you and you are an asshole to others it's a personal problem I have.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

neachdainn said:


> And people who care if their entire set of gear is colour coordinated... :dizzy:


Had weirdest random color set ups over the years since I just had to pick whatever was on sale or hand-me-down. A real gem was this one: royal board, citreous bindings, purple boots. turquoise mitts, black xl men’s pants (hey, they were 70% off and lasted 10y), orange backpack and a red-white men's L jacket. Eek. :blink:
Last year it was grey helmet, magenta jacket, turquoise buff, brown mitts, blue pants, crème boots, orange backpack and at least a black board with black bindings. Better, but still eyes-hurting.

So now I finally have the money to buy gear the colors I like, that won't make me laugh when I look into the mirror, so pardon me if I now color coordinate  :laugh:




bseracka said:


> One of the things I like about my new primary stick is that it's almost a completely white topsheet, with a black base and no one seems to know what it is or cares and that's just how I like it


with a big K and little white cross?


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

Lol Neni I'm gonna call you Skittles from now on... Taste the rainbow!!!


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

freshy said:


> I dident mean what you interupted. Being a beginner with good gear is fine by me if there out there having fun. I've known people who act like they are pros and make fun of people learning or people with outdated gear. But when riding with them they are full of excuses why they can't ride that day when it's obvious they can barely even get down the hill. I've known people who lived at the hill for a season and were still not able to link turns at the end of it, but on the last day before they head home dye their hair crazy so they can brag to their friends about their coolness being a snowboarder.
> I couldent care less about what people wear or their ability level. But when you have all this nice shit mom and dad bough you and you are an asshole to others it's a personal problem I have.


Who cares? You can't hide who you are on the hill. The hill is the only thing that matters here... Some rip shit on a rented Cycab others yardsale on a Burton Mystery... Gear changes very little in your ability, only thing it changes is whether or not your happy to be on that gear or not. It don't change who you are on the hill, the quicker you realize that the quicker you'll realize your argument is a bunch of bullshit...


----------



## shelbybeck (Feb 27, 2011)

kaborkian said:


> Haters gonna hate. Potatoes gonna potate.


:eusa_clap::laugh::eusa_clap::laugh::eusa_clap:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

kaborkian said:


> So if I buy a last year $469 retail ak jacket for $166 on closeout, and I suck at riding, am I a poser? Should I have bought the current year nearly non waterproof $199 jacket instead so no one on the hill will think I'm wanting to be all matchy and Shaun white?
> 
> Are boots/bindings/board any different? All of my shit was purchased at least 40% off, which means I paid less than the new cost of the intermediate shit that I don't like. Now what? I suck, I ride expensive looking shit,but I'm a good shopper. How is that wrong?
> 
> Haters gonna hate. Potatoes gonna potate. (My kid said that the other day, thought it fit here :laugh


fwiw, this is exactly what I do. I have pretty decent gear, and I got everything heavily discounted. I bet I bought well over $2k of gear this summer, spent probably under $900. Maybe. I don't really want to know.


----------



## shelbybeck (Feb 27, 2011)

HA! hundredth post!....ugh.....ain't I cool aint I coooooollll???
*struts around in color coordinated pajamas*
I'm so f'n cool.....don hate now hata....hehe!


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm surprised by the amount of replies in this thread. Do people really give a shit what kind of gear some other rider is on? No offense to anyone but that seems a bit juvenile. I know I don't. At all. There's no way I'm about to waste my time worrying about that when I'm riding. The board under my feet is the the only one I care about.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

trapper said:


> I'm surprised by the amount of replies in this thread. Do people really give a shit what kind of gear some other rider is on? No offense to anyone but that seems a bit juvenile. I know I don't. At all. There's no way I'm about to waste my time worrying about that when I'm riding. The board under my feet is the the only one I care about.


Agreed. 

Guess I'm old! I'm just happy I have time to ride.


----------



## Jenger (Oct 30, 2013)

Ill tell you what gets me. Guy I know with not too much money goes out and buys a burton vapor the year it came out, why?, because it was the most expensive board he could get his hands on, thus, making it the best board ever made. 

Well, this $900 board might be good for people in other parts of the world, but we live in NJ. Why the heck would you buy a $900 snowboard for an area that gets maybe 40" of snow a season. All we have is man made park. 

But he doesn't want to listen. It urks me so bad because I could of suggested a much more appropriate setup that wouldn't of nearly been so expensive, but with his attitude, he wouldn't want to ride that cheap sub par board. No $600 board is gonna compete with his. lol


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

That definitely gets me. Buying the most expensive gear just because of the price tag.

I rode with a kid 2 years ago that had a Burton Method with Diode bindings...

And all he did was complain about how he hated his setup.


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

Didn't anybody learn anything from Forest Gump: Stupid is as stupid does... well that and all the different ways one could prepare shrimp...


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

ItchEtrigR said:


> Who cares? You can't hide who you are on the hill. The hill is the only thing that matters here... Some rip shit on a rented Cycab others yardsale on a Burton Mystery... Gear changes very little in your ability, only thing it changes is whether or not your happy to be on that gear or not. It don't change who you are on the hill, the quicker you realize that the quicker you'll realize your argument is a bunch of bullshit...


Hey you don't need to agre with my opinion. All I'm getting at is your first car shouldn't be a Ferrari. If it is you'd better learn how to drive it instead of complaining it handles poorly because you can't admit you don't have the proper skills to drive it.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

trapper said:


> I'm surprised by the amount of replies in this thread. Do people really give a shit what kind of gear some other rider is on? No offense to anyone but that seems a bit juvenile. I know I don't. At all. There's no way I'm about to waste my time worrying about that when I'm riding. The board under my feet is the the only one I care about.


I'm too busy trying not to kill myself to notice what gear other people are on. Exception would be noticing a girl in the lift line with board or bindings I've been curious about. Then I'll ask her thoughts on it. Example, from the chair last season I noticed a chick on an Echelon. Later when we were in line together I asked how she liked it (LOVED it, btw). Otherwise I don't notice nor do I care.

But I'm always surprised just how many people notice my gear and comment on it. Mostly, it's men. 



BigmountainVMD said:


> That definitely gets me. Buying the most expensive gear just because of the price tag. [snipped]


This is what happens in the horse world, which is part of why I mentioned it. Those people seem to think the more expensive, the better (for them). That's not exactly how it works. I suppose that's where the "status symbol" issue comes into play.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

if i had the money i would have a different board for every scenario and day of the week.


----------



## Caffeine (Oct 15, 2013)

I started out on fancy gear....Union bindings....burton board...burton boots...you know....I was crap when I started. I took a lot of flack from buddies who thought I was a poser and all...but honestly WHAT IS WRONG IF YOU START OUT ON EXPENSIVE GEAR? AM I SUPPOSED TO BUY CHEAP GEAR?


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

no problem starting on (the correct) expensive gear, the problem is superficial 'buddies" and giving one shit what they think.


----------



## Caffeine (Oct 15, 2013)

CassMT said:


> no problem starting on (the correct) expensive gear, the problem is superficial 'buddies" and giving one shit what they think.


No kidding...and do you know whats so awesome? I am better than most of them now.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

EatRideSleep said:


> This is what happens in the horse world, which is part of why I mentioned it. Those people seem to think the more expensive, the better (for them). That's not exactly how it works. I suppose that's where the "status symbol" issue comes into play.


Exerienced an awful example recently. Dentist couple, complete noobs, came to the barn not willing to take lessons on "dull school horses", bought a super expensive young high bred sportshorse, and immediately began with jumping lessons, not able to balance in trot, hanging in the rains on every cavaletti (tiny obstacles), hammering the horses back constantly. Of course the horse went mad (I was surprised how long it endured them), refused to jump, refused to even walk. Who was to blame? Surely the horse. So they began to wearing spurs. Horse had scratched off coat 30cm following the radius of their legs and went completely mad. So they substituted the dumb horse with another insanely expensive sportshorse, still refusing to take beginner lessons and taking private jumping lessons. That was when I left that barn, happily selling sensitive horses and lessons to make good money.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Caffeine said:


> I started out on fancy gear....Union bindings....burton board...burton boots...you know....I was crap when I started. I took a lot of flack from buddies who thought I was a poser and all...but honestly WHAT IS WRONG IF YOU START OUT ON EXPENSIVE GEAR? AM I SUPPOSED TO BUY CHEAP GEAR?


No problem with that because you have a desire to get better and spend time practicing and stuff. It would be a problem if you had that nice stuff did 2 runs than gave an excuse your bindings are set wrong and spent the rest of the day in the lodge or went home.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

neni said:


> Exerienced an awful example recently. Dentist couple, complete noobs, came to the barn not willing to take lessons on "dull school horses", bought a super expensive young high bred sportshorse, and immediately began with jumping lessons, not able to balance in trot, hanging in the rains on every cavaletti (tiny obstacles), hammering the horses back constantly. Of course the horse went mad (I was surprised how long it endured them), refused to jump, refused to even walk. Who was to blame? Surely the horse. So they began to wearing spurs. Horse had scratched off coat 30cm following the radius of their legs and went completely mad. So they substituted the dumb horse with another insanely expensive sportshorse, still refusing to take beginner lessons and taking private jumping lessons. That was when I left that barn, happily selling sensitive horses and lessons to make good money.


Those are the worst around here, new pickup, new trailer, fancy horse. Usually have no idea how to handle the horse. The good trainer I know says half the battle is training the rider. Granted I'm better than many, but I don't fool myself into thinking I'm a good rider. I hop on the damn four wheeler. :laugh:


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

KentoBento said:


> Not to be a board whore or a fashionista, but what do you guys think of beginners~intermediate guys having expensive gear? Common sense says that if you see a kid with a permit go to his ferrari, you immediately hate him, but does that extend to snowboarding? The reason asking is that my friend, Will, got a raise and he's mad stoked to get a Burton Custom X but he isn't all that great, he can carve and stuff but he is a but awkward on the board, it's like he didn't get the basics down before moving on. I don't know what to think about that, I'm chill with him but will shredders be like "that rich fuck can't even ride" when they see him scorpion down a green?


No one will care, maybe except for you being jealous (hence you asking). Let him enjoy the board, and with more riding, comes more experience and he'll be able to enjoy the board even more.

It's not like road biking where people notice someone is "Fred"


----------



## EastCoastChris (Feb 24, 2013)

Lol. This!
Best part is that you wouldn't seem like a douche either cept to maybe the lifties who saw you every day with a diff board



CassMT said:


> if i had the money i would have a different board for every scenario and day of the week.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

heh, the lifties are too high to notice/remember

right now i get away with 3, one for rocks, one for good conditions, one for bad...only one did i buy new


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Honestly I could give two fucks about the gear. *What I hate more than anything is someone being suckered into something beyond their riding ability because the sales person wanted to make a higher commission or the shop wanted to sell something that costs more to someone that knows less. *


*This ^ and this v* are essentially the same thing. The professionals involved (sales person and trainer, respectively) have a responsibility that should _not_ be based on personal/monetary gain.



neni said:


> Exerienced an awful example recently. Dentist couple, complete noobs, came to the barn not willing to take lessons on "dull school horses", bought a super expensive young high bred sportshorse, and immediately began with jumping lessons, not able to balance in trot, hanging in the rains on every cavaletti (tiny obstacles), hammering the horses back constantly. Of course the horse went mad (I was surprised how long it endured them), refused to jump, refused to even walk. Who was to blame? Surely the horse. So they began to wearing spurs. Horse had scratched off coat 30cm following the radius of their legs and went completely mad. So they substituted the dumb horse with another insanely expensive sportshorse, still refusing to take beginner lessons and taking private jumping lessons. That was when I left that barn, *happily selling sensitive horses and lessons to make good money.*


Don't even get me going on the tragic experiences horses endure because of the stupidity/selfishness of humans. Just too sad and something I witness enough, unfortunately.


Snowboard gear, horses...if something isn't going right, having a look at the human riding is a good place to start before assigning blame to what they're riding.


----------



## Banni (Dec 17, 2013)

neachdainn said:


> At the end of the day, he rides. And he enjoys it, right?
> 
> So who cares what other people think?
> 
> ...


Yeah I agree ^^


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

EatRideSleep said:


> "Man, what that horse and I could do together..."


lol. you're a chick too right?!


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

bseracka said:


> One of the things I like about my new primary stick is that it's almost a completely white topsheet, with a black base and no one seems to know what it is or cares and that's just how I like it


do you have trouble finding where the board is getting off the lift?:laugh:


----------

